# E lucevan e stelle



## Ragtagbobtail (Apr 8, 2018)

I am new to opera. I recently heard a version of Tosca, e lucevan e stelle which included a bell tone? St Peters? I have searched to find this version but have been unsuccessful. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you


----------

